# Bluetooth AVRCP 1.3 - Cannot hear media



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

so... I think I've narrowed down my issues with newer ROMs coming out and my bluetooth not working in the car anymore. just a little background information,

- 2011 Toyota Camry SE w/ JBL Audio
- Verizon Galaxy Nexus using various ROMs

prior to any newer releases, I would use voice/audio over bluetooth, ran great without a problem. I didn't get metadata on screen but was ok. pandora, spotify, notification sounds, google music, etc... worked like a charm.

well... now I noticed that only voice calls & google music work over bluetooth connection in the car. I thought this was first an issue with pairing the device to the car, so I deleted all the profiles in the car and redid connection on phone. I still couldn't get sound out of any other media application i.e.; pandora, youtube, notifcations, spotify, etc... I could only get google music to work correctly. the apps not working look like they are playing, I turn off bluetooth on phone and it continues playing, but when bluetooth is on I hear nothing. 

so after researching, I see that majority of new releases include [background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.701961)]AVRCP 1.3 which pushes metadata to the displays. I noticed this now works with google music, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get other media services working properly. I've researched on RW, Google, other Android forums and can see some have similar issues, but the thread soon dies. [/background]

[background=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.701961)]can anyone tell me if I can use an updated ROM with AVRCP 1.0 instead of AVRCP 1.3 to test? does anyone have suggestions I could try to get other media services working? thanks![/background]


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

This. A thousand times this.

I've asked about this in the XenonHD thread, as I've hit the same problem as you (2012 Tundra) and it's driving me insane. But no one ever replied. I miss Slacker/Pandora/DI.fm/etc in my truck.

I would GLADLY and IMMEDIATELY give up track info to get all my media working properly again. I was perfectly fine with "STREAMING AUDIO" displayed on my truck stereo. Netflix doesn't even work now









I just switched to CM10 in hopes it was just a ROM issue, but alas, same issue. I do believe since going to AVRCP 1.3, it broke everything except Google Music in this scenario.

I'm glad to see it's not just me having the issue.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like it's a Toyota issue. For comparison, you can give Rasbean a try. I don't believe it has AVRCP 1.3. That could help you narrow it down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> Looks like it's a Toyota issue. For comparison, you can give Rasbean a try. I don't believe it has AVRCP 1.3. That could help you narrow it down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wouldn't it not work at all if it was a Toyota issue though? It works perfectly with Google Music, shows track info and everything. Everything else just gets ignored.

Unless I guess, for some reason, if the stereo is getting the AVRCP 1.3 data, then that's all it'll accept and none of the other apps currently stream 1.3 data, so it just ignores the rest of it... but that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

mindleak said:


> Wouldn't it not work at all if it was a Toyota issue though? It works perfectly with Google Music, shows track info and everything. Everything else just gets ignored.
> 
> Unless I guess, for some reason, if the stereo is getting the AVRCP 1.3 data, then that's all it'll accept and none of the other apps currently stream 1.3 data, so it just ignores the rest of it... but that wouldn't make sense.


Perhaps. The reason I suggested that it may be a Toyota issue is because Pandora, Google Music, Slacker, Tune In Radio, etc all stream just fine with the JVC headunit in my truck. Only Google Music and the AOSP music app will transmit meta-data, but all will stream the audio just fine; I tested it 5 minutes ago in my truck. This has worked with CM10, AOKP, CNA, and SlimRom, which is what I am currently running.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

mindleak said:


> Wouldn't it not work at all if it was a Toyota issue though? It works perfectly with Google Music, shows track info and everything. Everything else just gets ignored.
> 
> Unless I guess, for some reason, if the stereo is getting the AVRCP 1.3 data, then that's all it'll accept and none of the other apps currently stream 1.3 data, so it just ignores the rest of it... but that wouldn't make sense.


Possibly the Toyota DOESNT support AVRCP 1.3, and Google Music senses this and falls back to an old profile. The other apps may not do this and just use the default bluetooth output.
Just a thought, dont know for sure about any of that.


----------



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok... I've confirmed it has to be AVRCP 1.3

Last night I took advice from another member on another forum because I thought this was the issues. I installed Jelly Belly 9 "4.1.2" w/ reverted AVRCP 1.0 because of BT issues, and this morning I went to work, tested connection with BT and everything worked! So... Looks like the issue lies with AVRCP 1.3. I don't see metadata on screen anymore but it doesn't bother me, I'd rather have all other media players working.

To touch on what others are saying, statements about Google Music like Mindleak is saying are correct. Google Music works perfectly fine with AVRCP 1.3 based ROM's as well as voice through BT. It's just the other media players i.e; pandora, slacker, youtube, notifications, etc.... that don't work. I'm guessing from what I read above, is that the applications do not support AVRCP 1.3 and will not push to Toyota head units properly.

@Mindleak, can you also test a different ROM to see if you get same results as I do?


----------



## scubastevegk (Sep 5, 2012)

Exact same problem in a 2012 Subaru. Audio and data work fine from Apollo and Google Music in CM10, but all other apps fail to stream audio. Track control via the steering wheel controls works - but not audio.


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

@mightybrick, Hmm, that's strange... I've got the upgraded headunit but not the JVC... according to the manual they look identical other than the JVC having a 6 disc changer inside and the little JVC logo stamped on it. I guess the insides are way different. Definitely could be an issue with the brand that makes the non-JVC unit then I suppose.

@EniGmA1987, I'd think it does support 1.3 though, because since changing to 1.3, the meta-data does show up on the truck's display, but now since getting that 1.3 data, it won't appear to take anything less than that. Before, when everything worked fine, it just didn't show any meta-data, just "STREAMING AUDIO" for everything. AVRCP 1.0 didn't support any kind of meta-data as far as I know.

@Balber, Would be glad to. Mind PM'ing me the details on how to roll back BT AVRCP to 1.0?


----------



## jaykay0079 (May 25, 2012)

I have same issue. I have Toyota Camry 2010 with stock stereo and got samsung S2 with cm jb installed. I have narrowed down that if I install stock firmware I can get sound from all music application but if I change to AOKP JB / CM JB I can only hear sound from google music and apollo music player. I can see meta data from those to apps on my car stereo but if I change music player with streeming media player then I dont get any sound.

I have posted on number of forms but never got sollution for it.


----------



## scubastevegk (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it possible to revert CM10 to AVRCP 1.0? I was poking around in some bluetooth conf files, and found something in the bottom of /system/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf regarding 1.3:

[AVRCP]
InputDeviceName=AVRCP
# The Sony car stereo Ford is using under their brand as '6000 CD' has a
# completely broken AVRCP 1.3 implementation. After recognizing AVRCP 1.3 TG
# capabilities and exchanging a few PDUs, the car stereo disconnects and
# reconnects BT, also resetting USB devices if connected to it.
# To avoid that and allow at least HFP and A2DP to work, prevent any AVRCP 1.3
# PDUs from being sent on those models - add the device to the black list.
# Since 2012 Ford models have it fixed, removing the device from the list
# will result in full functionality.
MetaDataBlackList=Ford Audio

I'm wondering if adding the device name of my car stereo would keep it from trying to use 1.3 - does anyone else know anything about this setting?


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

scubastevegk said:


> Is it possible to revert CM10 to AVRCP 1.0? I was poking around in some bluetooth conf files, and found something in the bottom of /system/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf regarding 1.3:
> 
> [AVRCP]
> InputDeviceName=AVRCP
> ...


Interesting find there. I'd be intrigued to know this as well. It might be worth messaging MarcLandis over in AOKP land. He migrated a lot of the AVRCP code to AOKP and CM9. Trey Biggs then brought it to CM10, if I remember correctly. Any of them could possibly answer your question.


----------



## jaykay0079 (May 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## scubastevegk (Sep 5, 2012)

I put my device name in place of "Ford Audio" - no luck. Tried removing and repairing the device after that, still no luck. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to also try some things out. Wish I could use AVRCP 1.3 but cannot. I'm very limited now to ROM selection unless there's an easy way to convert back to 1.0


----------



## maxxhyd (Aug 20, 2012)

I had this problem too in my 2010 Toyota 4 Runner. The way I fixed it in various ROMS was to extract the audio.so file using root explorer from a ROM where bluetooth worked fine. This file is in system/lib/bluez-plugin. Then I would move it to the same place in the new ROM overiting the current audio.so file. I have done this several times and has worked for me each time. I just keep a ROM on my phone that has this old audio.so file on my phone you copy it whenever I flash a new ROM. Hope this helps.


----------



## jaykay0079 (May 25, 2012)

Hi Maxxhyd,

Thanks for your reply. I got the sound working after long long time.... But the problem I have got now is I don't see metadata info on my car dack. But I guess I have to leave with it, at least I got the sound part working for all my application 

Cheers.


----------



## Evlpacman (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi jaykay, can you please let us know what you did to fix the problem? I can't get mine to work, tried pulling the audio.so file and copying it as was suggested but that made it so I can't even turn Bluetooth on at all


----------



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

@Maxxhyd,

Thank you! I will give this a shot as well and let everything know of my findings 

- copy audio.sh from working AVRCP 1.0 ROM via Root Explorer
- install new ROM of choice
- overwrite the audio.sh file with that one copied from the AVRCP 1.0 ROM


----------



## osurferx (Mar 15, 2012)

Balber said:


> @Maxxhyd,
> 
> Thank you! I will give this a shot as well and let everything know of my findings
> 
> ...


What did you find out? Same problem on 2012 Highlander.


----------



## maxxhyd (Aug 20, 2012)

This works on Toyotas. I just used a ROM that included AVCRP 1.2 instead of 1.3. You will lose meta data or whatever but the sound will work.


----------



## neutral (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, mostly the same problem here with AVRCP 1.3. In my FR-S, streaming audio apps like spotify will play, but they remove my ability to change the volume on my headunit. So I have to turn the headunit off and on and really quickly change the volume before I get locked out again. Makes listening to music kinda suck. This AVRCP 1.3 stuff is fairly recent. I believe it was part of a summer of code project, and it clearly needs some work done to it. I know my headunit supports 1.3 fully since my wife's iPhone can stream and send metadata to it perfectly. It'd be nice if all the ROM developers could just revert those 1.3 changes for now. Is 1.3 in AOSP or are developers pulling the changes manually?


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

The changes were made in AOKP and CM10. Other ROM makers pulled the code from those sources. AFAIK, the code code doesn't exist in AOSP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jaykay0079 (May 25, 2012)

Evlpacman said:


> Hi jaykay, can you please let us know what you did to fix the problem? I can't get mine to work, tried pulling the audio.so file and copying it as was suggested but that made it so I can't even turn Bluetooth on at all


After you replace the file make sure that the permission are set same as the original file, or go into recovery and run fix permission.
This should fix the problem.

Cheers,


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

scubastevegk said:


> Is it possible to revert CM10 to AVRCP 1.0? I was poking around in some bluetooth conf files, and found something in the bottom of /system/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf regarding 1.3:
> 
> [AVRCP]
> InputDeviceName=AVRCP
> ...


Did you put the name of your phone or the name of the stereo BT device? Car Multi-Media is its name I believe.

Also, does anyone have the needed files to replace to fix the issue? I was going to download the version of XenonHD before he added AVRCP 1.3, but that version is no longer up on the site to download... just the version right after it and everything newer


----------



## scubastevegk (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, it's Car Multi-Media in my car - that's what I put in the file. I'm going to try it again to make sure I didn't mis-type it or something like that.


----------



## chykal (Jul 17, 2011)

maxxhyd said:


> I had this problem too in my 2010 Toyota 4 Runner. The way I fixed it in various ROMS was to extract the audio.so file using root explorer from a ROM where bluetooth worked fine. This file is in system/lib/bluez-plugin. Then I would move it to the same place in the new ROM overiting the current audio.so file. I have done this several times and has worked for me each time. I just keep a ROM on my phone that has this old audio.so file on my phone you copy it whenever I flash a new ROM. Hope this helps.


Thanks maxxhyd, I have asked about this in the AOKP thread and after bumping my own post after a couple of days I got 1 answer. "It works fine for me". I have done my own testing of multiple roms and here are my results:

ROM Version Worked
MIUI Vicious 4.1 2.10.26 no
Bugless pete 2012-10-30 no
AOKP M1 no
CM10 20121030 NIGHTLY no
EOS 20121027 116 yes
BAMF Paradigm 2.4 yes

Tonight I tried your fix using the /system/lib/bluez-plugin/audio.so file from the BAMF rom and it connected immediately and worked with IHeartRadio. No meta-data here but all I want is for anything I ply on the phone to work with bluetooth. Thanks to your solution it does.


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

I can confirm replacing audio.so with the older version fixes the issue. I was able to get ahold of an audio.so before AVRCP 1.3 was added due to an awesome member (thank you BeckPC!) over in the XenonHD ROM thread for Verizon phones.

Streaming now works from all audio sources, but as stated above, you do lose track info. For me, that's not even an issue if that gives me streaming from all my apps back.

If anyone needs the audio.so file that works, I will post it here.

Otherwise, here is the post that contains the zip: http://rootzwiki.com...80#entry1010623

EDIT: Make sure to fix the permissions on audio.so to match what they originally were! (I believe -rw-r--r--) I had to do it a couple times for some reason to make it stick. If they're wrong, Bluetooth will not start.

EDIT 2: It'd be awesome if someone could make a flashable zip to automate this process.  I'd do it but I have no idea how.


----------



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for the late responses







I've been out of town and I'm just now getting back to the grind. Yes I will definitely also be trying this fix. I will post my results.


----------



## Balber (Aug 2, 2011)

mindleak said:


> I can confirm replacing audio.so with the older version fixes the issue. I was able to get ahold of an audio.so before AVRCP 1.3 was added due to an awesome member (thank you BeckPC!) over in the XenonHD ROM thread for Verizon phones.
> 
> Streaming now works from all audio sources, but as stated above, you do lose track info. For me, that's not even an issue if that gives me streaming from all my apps back.
> 
> ...


+1 for the flashable zip... I wish I knew how to do this as well :-/


----------



## scubastevegk (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sure I'm doing something wrong here, but replacing the file didn't work for me. I copied the file onto my phone, used Solid Explorer to rename /system/lib/bluez-plugin/audio.so to audiobak.so, copied the replacement audio.so into /system/lib/bluez-plugin/, set the permissions to -rw-r--r--, and rebooted the phone. I still had no audio out of the problematic apps, and when I tried Google Play Music, I was still getting track information on my display, so it would seem AVRCP 1.3 was still working there. What very simple thing did I do wrong?


----------



## djr (Nov 6, 2012)

I made this flashable .zip that works in my 2010 Tundra. It fixed all ROM's that were broken for me when the dev's added AVRCPv1.3. It only replaces the audio.so file to the older version and sets the correct permissions on it. I hope this works for you as it has for me.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22843628/BT-RevertAVRCPv1.3-Fix.zip


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 2012 Toyota Camry Hybrid with the Entune radio and Navigation. When I was using anything other than CM10, I could stream any audio to my stereo and not have the information show up on my display. Once I started using CM10 I noticed that the info was showing up on the display (album art, artist, song, album) from Google Music & Podcasts. I could never get it to work with my 2009 TCH.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scubastevegk (Sep 5, 2012)

The flashable ZIP worked perfectly in my 2012 Subaru! THANK YOU, djr, for posting this, and thanks to everyone who posted information here! Looks like I have a new step in my ROM flashing process!


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

djr said:


> I made this flashable .zip that works in my 2010 Tundra. It fixed all ROM's that were broken for me when the dev's added AVRCPv1.3. It only replaces the audio.so file to the older version and sets the correct permissions on it. I hope this works for you as it has for me.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...RCPv1.3-Fix.zip


I love you.


----------



## djr (Nov 6, 2012)

mindleak said:


> I love you.


haha, I'm glad this worked for you and scubastevegk, and hopefully others as well. I had this issue for a long time and it was driving me crazy. It was the suggestion by maxxhyd on pg 2 that led me to the fix. I just put it in an installable zip. All credit goes to maxxhyd for this one. Thank You maxxhyd for the info!


----------



## maxxhyd (Aug 20, 2012)

No Problem. This problem had been plaguing me too. It was driving me nuts until I figured out how to get it working. Glad to help.


----------

